

Want something better than just Django? Check out Pylons!  - kashif
http://pylonshq.com/

======
cstejerean
I highly recommend Pylons for Python web development. It's not a "how to build
an app in 10 minutes" framework.

I don't see frameworks as tools that novices should use to build applications
quickly. I see frameworks as tools that experienced developers can use to
eliminate grunt work. I actually like Pylons for not doing too much and giving
me choices every step of the way. I can use the bits I need and customize
everything else.

But it depends on what you're looking for.

~~~
stillmotion
Django does the job better. It's not about content, it's the quality of the
work.

~~~
cstejerean
I'm not sure I understand. What does django do better?

Content, quality of work: What are you talking about?

------
g00dn3ss
I tried pylons not too long ago. I liked the general idea but I ran into
several problems. Building the sample didn't work out of the gate and I had to
dig around the site to figure out what was wrong. I never could get the user
authentication stuff (AuthKit) working with the latest version of Pylons. I
finally decided that I'd rather not spend my time debugging or rewriting the
framework, even if it does give me more choice.

~~~
inklesspen
AuthKit isn't the user authentication stuff. It's one guy's attempt at user
authentication stuff. Most of us Pylons people ignore it.

~~~
g00dn3ss
OK, that's good to know. However, that's my general experience with Pylons.
The documentation would seem to recommend AuthKit. For example, see
<http://wiki.pylonshq.com/>. The top link is AuthKit. Is there an alternative
that you are using?

~~~
inklesspen
The wiki site was actually originally meant to provide space for many Python
projects, not just Pylons, which is why ToscaWidgets is there, for instance.

Generally we roll our own authentication using the session object. It's just
as good as AuthKit, and a whole lot simpler.

[http://wiki.pylonshq.com/display/pylonscookbook/Authenticati...](http://wiki.pylonshq.com/display/pylonscookbook/Authentication+and+Authorization)

------
rob
What?

------
run4yourlives
The paradox of choice - as a framework! :-)

~~~
pistoriusp
What?

~~~
run4yourlives
Too many choices everywhere. In my mind, flexibility increases complexity and
decreases performance. (from an easy to program POV) Pylons is no exception.

